# why does my baby always have bags under his eyes



## xnmd1

they've been there ever since he was born and not gone away. is this just the way he looks/they'll always be there? or will they fade?

heres when he was born, 2 weeks old, 1 month old, and almost 3 months old
View attachment 178699
View attachment 178700
View attachment 178701
View attachment 178703


you can see them in my siggy too


----------



## New Mrs W

When Frankie was being born, I remember the MW telling me to look between my legs and see my baby's head but I was so high on gas and air it took me a few seconds to actually be able to see an actual head coming out of me!!! But, as high as I was, as soon as he was put onto my tummy and looked up at me I noticed that he had a line of white spots on his nose and that he had big bags under his eyes!! The white spots went by 6 weeks old, but the bags are still there and showing no signs of shifting!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah always has bags too no matter how much she sleeps they never go away:haha:x


----------



## xnmd1

so, normal? you think theyll go away when hes older or do we all have baggy eyed children? :haha:


----------



## Maman

our eyeballs never grow, so it can taks time for our faces to grow in to them, my son has it too its no biggie


----------



## Babushka99

Aww he's lovely and it looks as though they are going away in the pics too :)


----------



## xnmd1

Babushka99 said:


> Aww he's lovely and it looks as though they are going away in the pics too :)

it doesn't look that way in person haha but thank you :)


----------



## LemGirlCute

Maman said:


> our eyeballs never grow, so it can taks time for our faces to grow in to them, my son has it too its no biggie

That's a myth. Our eyeballs do grow, but I also agree with you that it may take a while to grow into their faces.


----------



## stardust599

Macy has them too xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Becauuuuuseeee.... he wants to go shopping? ;) xx


----------



## Pixxie

Lyra's are the same, I'm pretty sure it's normal xx


----------



## xnmd1

KittyVentura said:


> Becauuuuuseeee.... he wants to go shopping? ;) xx

:rofl: sounds like the most reasonable answer to me


----------



## bobloblaw

My LO always has them too. Nevertheless, your baby (like mine) is adorable!


----------

